# Idiots Guide to Cold Brew please?



## crmdgnly (Apr 12, 2017)

I am about to embark on a trawl of the forum for info on making cold brewed coffee. If anyone has an idiots guide please point me at it. I have very little equipment and even less knowledge! And also recognise that late September probably puts me behind the curve for interest in such things now it's getting a little chilly.

I first became aware of cold brew seeing the large wooden frames with glassware when in Australia and assumed that cold drip was the way to make cold brew. I see now that I was clearly naive. Is there significant difference between an immersion cold brew and a drip cold brew?

I admit, the fancy chemistry-set-esque looks of the wooden drip frames appeals, but I do wonder if it's form over function and I could achieve the same with a jug, a pair of tights and some post brew filtration.......Thoughts please (or links ;-)?


----------



## Sconner (Dec 10, 2016)

I got really easy recipe:

Coarse ground coffee (Africans works the best for me due to bright acidity and fruity flavours)

5:1 ratio (if you want to get even more acidity, first pour hot water over the ground and stir, like 1/4 of whole amount of water that you want to add, and leave for 2 mins)

Pop the container into the fridge for 18h and you got yourself delicious cold brew, just dilute with water and enjoy.

I prefer to make it in the French press and then filter it through paper filter to get nice and clean extract


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Check this thread out


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

You don't need to be wearing tights to make it. I've got an immersion pot for sale.


----------

